# Hurricane Irene advice



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Lets hope the forcasters are wrong as they are just about 90% of the time. I am in Norfolk, Va and I am really paying close attention. I am new to keeping boats at the marina, all of previous sailboats have been on trailers. I was at the marina this morning and no one seemed overly alarmed....... I was thinking about posting as well. Looking forward to hearing from the experienced.


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right area, but couldn't find a specific thread on the topic of hurricane preparedness. 
With Irene possibly imminent here in Charleston SC on Friday night, what would you suggest as a couple possible plans to minimize damage. 30' Newport and currently in a slip. When Hugo came through in the 80's, boats from this marina ended up as far inland on shore as a mile. Would you suggest going up river as far as possible, and double anchoring off the bow?

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Can you haul the boat? Are you insured? What's the wind pattern likely to be? Same as Hugo or different? Lots of relevant questions. I'd suggest you find someone who's been through it before to advise you -- a harbor master, fisherman, commercial operator of some sort.....what are they doing? Ask them about your plan. 

I'm on a mooring in Provincetown, MA and because I'm going to a wedding in Chicago over the weekend and may not be back until the storm hits, here's what I did today:

1. removed jib and staysail from furlers
2. lashed the main under it's sail cover with several lines 
3. secured all haulyards and lazy jacks to the mast to minimize chafe/windage
4. removed the anchor from the bow to minimize chafe with mooring penants
5. doubled up the mooring penants, adding chafe gear and lashing them so they won't come out of the rollers on the bow
6. removed all extraneous gear from the deck and stored it below
7. secured all hatches, and dorades
8. closed all non-essential thru-hulls (I left the engine thru-hull open in case someone ohter than me needs to move the boat).
9. pumped the bilge and set the electric bilge pump to automatic
10. charged the batteries and turned off everything but the electric bilge pump
11. double checked all mooring shackles 
12. contacted the local Sea-tow guy and told him that if the boat's in danger he has a blank check

I"m now going to watch the tracks for the next two days (until I am scheduled to leave for Chicago) and if it looks like we might get hit but we could ride it out, I'll dive on the mooring to double check all the gear.

If it looks like we're going to get clobbered the happy couple in Chicago will have to get married with out me and I'll go find a hole up a river in Maine over the weekend. 

Anyone up for a fast trip to Maine? It's lovely this time of year.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Northerly winds of a hurricane blowing down the Chesapeake will blow water from the north bay to the south bay, and can create very high water conditions in the south bay around the mouth of the Chesapeake. A hurricane that blows southerly will blow water from south to north. To see the effects of this, look at the pictures on the net of the effects of Hurricane Isabel in 2003 that put about 3 to 4 feet of water in the streets of downtown Annapolis.

Some great advice above. You didn't say whether you are on floating or stationary docks. If they are floating, evaluate piling height. If the surge exceeds the height of the pilings, the finger piers can be floated off the pilings. Happened in marinas in Pensacola with Ivan's surge (CAT 3). Many were holed by the tops of pilings.

First rule of boats and hurricanes is don't stay on the boat to ride it out. Make the boat as ready as you can, and then go to a safe place. If that safe place is close enough, the storm is not too bad, and the boat is at the pier, you may be able to check it during lulls in the storm.

You on the Elizabeth? York? James? LaFayette? Nansemond? Little Creek?

I'd watch the Navy. If and when the fleet sorties, you got about 48 hours to be ready for a blow.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

The plan is to wait till Thursday to decide, but as it looks now I'm hauling out to higher ground. This storm has all the potential to trash the bay not only with killer winds but a big storm surge and massive flooding rains.

Time will tell, but as it stands it's not looking good....


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

Weather service just said that Irene is expected to be a cat 4 by early friday morning or late thursday night and it's headed y'alls way. I don't think I would wait to haul out to higher ground. I was born and raised in south Florida and been thru a few 'canes. If you wait you are likely to be in a traffic jam of people trying to all haul out at the same time. Even if you get lucky and it veers at the last moment, why gamble with your boat ? A cat 4 'cane is not a gamble I would be willing to take. Haul to high ground and secure the boat NOW.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I would make arrangements to haul now and see if you can defer until 48 hrs out. NOAA is currently showing landfall in Carolinas on Sunday. If I'm inside the cone of uncertainty within 48 hrs, I'm going on the hard. As another said, if you wait until then to arrange, you may be too late to get in line.

I made that mistake last year, because my marina didn't have the equip to haul us, and got out of Earl's way in the nick of time. That according to the forecast anyway, Earl died off and went south of us after all, but we were in the cone 48hrs prior. We have insurance that pays 50% for named storms. They paid, but wanted me to sign a letter that acknowledged they weren't required to pay, since the storm never landed. I refused to sign that letter.

Still, I do not regret hauling. We were, however, one of the few boats that went back in the water last September.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Hurricane prep advice from BoatUS*

This BoatUS Hurricane Preparation Article is one I found particularly valuable.

The bottom line I have taken from hurricane preparation articles over the years is this:

1) Early preparation is the key. If you wait until you are fairly certain a hurricane is coming your way, you have waited too late to do anything.

2) If you can get hauled on ground high enough to remain above the storm surge, hauling is your best bet. If you can use extra jack stands and tie-down points, your boat is less likely to be blown over.

3) If you can't get hauled, try to tie up in a protected spot with very tall pilings. Run your lines extra long to pilings farther away to help account for the rise of the water level from the storm surge and the fall of the water level from wind blowing it away from you. Use as many lines as you are able, and use chafing gear.

4) Regardless of where you put your boat, do everything you can to reduce windage. Remove all sails and sail covers, and unmount everything you can on the weatherdecks -- dinghy outboard motor mounts on the rail, your grill, your anchor, and so on.

5) Twist halyards around the mast so they don't slap and chafe and so they don't slap and chafe.

6) Close and dog all the openings you can and set through-hulls appropriately for your situation.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

As others have said, local knowledge and it's a good idea to get to know your marina's staff so when severe storms come along you have someone you can ask for advice whom you trust. Now's the time to start cultivating that relationship for the next time.  Ask what they advise and then note if they were correct this time.

The storm surge created by Isabel wiped out my marina a few years before I got there. When another storm was predicted two years ago I asked the marina manager how I should prepare. He wasn't overly concerned but told me to put out extra lines, take more turns and extra line around the furled jib, take off the main, remove the dodger and wrap up the bimini with extra line. Then he told me what was likely to happen depending on which way the storm turned and the wind direction, etc. how that usually affects that part of the Bay and the marina. I followed his instructions to secure the boat and was just ahead of the edge of the storm driving home.

I ended up being the only one in my marina to prepare my boat and we only got a lot of rain.

Also read your insurance policy carefully. Haul out for named storms is included in my policy. For some it's an add-on but it is part of my policy without having to request it and pay extra. Well, I'm sure I'm paying for it but my point is I didn't have to ask for it, it's just there. Chances are if you don't follow your insurance policy instructions for what to do in your particular part of the country during a severe storm, they may not pay any damage claims.


----------



## OtterGreen (May 10, 2011)

years ago with out first boat (early 90's) we took every measure possible with a cat 1 hurricane however the tide rose so high it snapped ALL the lines off including the extra ones we had put on. the boat didnt do damage to anyone elses vessel, but did ping pong against a bulkhead for about 6 hours.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Check with your dock neighbors first and foremost. I've seen lots of folks "haul out" and put their boat right into harm's way. If where she ends up on the hard is not much higher than the water level, then you're not necessarily gaining anything, and definitely not if it comes to storm surge. Now, if she can move 100' up, different story, of course. I know lots of folks that actually move "out" instead of in. A lot depends on your particular situation.

I mainly want to remind you (and everyone else), to remove your Biminis & Dodgers, along with everything else that's topside that you can. Those top frames are definitely not made to withstand that kind of beating. If you stay in the water, use more bumpers than you currently have. As a matter of fact, start looking around now for extras. Throw cushions, life-jackets will work if they have too. Tie off, tie off & tie off again, but give your boat the opportunity to move; especially "up". Good luck.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

So, as fate would have it, my boat is on the hard after being bottom painted.

I'm not even sure they'll let me leave it there, but I was wondering where it's safer:

Is it safer left on the hard at the marina, or is it better off in the confines of my slip at home? 

My slip is large and protected, but subject to flood tides that could break it loose from the pilings and have it beat against the pier. (in Isabel, tides surged to 6' above normal)

On the hard is safe from flooding, but should I worry about it toppling in high winds?


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Pretty good advice so far about removing canvas, doubling your (very long!) docklines to allow for surge, and so on. One thing I haven't seen mentioned, for those staying in a marina slip: check the location of the masts on neighboring boats. When you get to swingin' you don't want their rig tangling with yours; move forward or back a few feet in your slip to offset your rig from your neighbor's. For us liveaboards, also top up water and fuel in case there are outages after the storm. Move your car to high ground and not under a tree limb.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

General reading...

http://www.boatus.com/hurricanes/assets/pdf/swhurr_prep_guide.pdf

Irene Tracking...

http://www.boatus.com/hurricanes/tracking.asp#Irene

Uh, Oh.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Dock party here Thursday morning to help each other pull sails and canvas.


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like the plan in this Charleston marina is to tie off well, lots of bumpers and remove anything that can move, lash what can't. Fortunately, the bow faces the wind (east). We'll see how well these very high concrete pilings which the piers float on will handle. The other fortune, if it holds, is that Irene may now make landfall farther north. Thanks everyone, and we'll let you know how we fair, good or bad!


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

Looks like the new path of Irene is heading up through the Bay just West of Cape Charles and Eastern Shores. We currently are located down Rappahannock River about 4 miles from the bay / Deltaville, VA. We are unable to remove our sailboat from the dockage. 

Any idea on how much wind and surge the river will end up getting if it follows her current path up the Bay?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

It could be like Isabel. Hopefully not.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Talk about the **** hitting the fan. Keep your boat in the water and it could face Irene. Haul her out and set her on land and the freaking ground is moving.  I feel for ya!


----------



## ctj1950 (Oct 17, 2010)

Irene spaghetti models 
MyFoxHurricane Mobile - Irene spaghetti models -


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Tell me about it! It's been quite a day! Felt the ground and walls move around me today!


----------



## HemiD (Aug 23, 2011)

Been reading the board awhile, but new to posting here.

We have a 36 Hunter at Dinner Key, they have pretty good advice, which has been posted here for the most part. If you would like to see what they say, search Dinner Key marina (Miami) and there will be a .pdf on Hurricane preparation. Something the marina mentioned that may apply, if you have a dock box, empty it. They are likely to come detached in a storm surge or just pretty much any reason in a Cat 2/3 hurricane. Dinner Key in Miami got slammed by Andrew if you remember. Some who stayed on their boats did not survive. Please keep that in mind.

For those of you in SoFla that may think you are skating by. Please don't. Error level is around 250 miles when you get 180 hrs out. And Irene has been showing a lot of 'wobble'. (Not only am I a severe weather nut, I have a boat in South Florida, I would like to keep it for now).

Growing up, I've experienced a couple of typhoons, I know what they can do. 

And just to put things in perspective, in the Midwest, last Thursday we just experienced 70 mph winds that seemed to go on forever. As a result, our lake marina had boats with unfurled jibs, one older boat was demasted, docks broke loose. Anyway you get the picture. And we are talking 70mph for about 5 min. 

Over the 4th July, since we knew we weren't going to use the boat for awhile, we removed the bimini, lashed down all sheets, installed chafing protection. We did not remove our headsail (furled), but we did lash it down with extra line and bungies.

All non essential electrial was turned off and seacocks closed. I'm not sure what our bilge pump status is, but the advice posted is brilliant. We also installed a security system that is supposed to call my spouse's phone if the bilge pump fails. (However, we're 1200 miles away, so....)

The scariest thing, though, is when we asked our dock neighbors what their hurricane plans were...the answer was: "Pay our insurance." Yeah, but ... but..... a little prevention perhaps?

Best wishes to all, east coast, sorry that Mother Nature is having her way with you right now.


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, looks like Charleston is out of the danger cone. For that, we are thankful! There could still be some definite extreme high tides, so it'll be far from over! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it is going to continue to drift more to the east and transit safely out to open water. Safely, except for any boats out on the ocean. 
This Irene thing could still be a threat to Bermuda if it swings way to the east.
Even if it passes my way there is still a chance that it will become 'extra tropical' and lose it's center of rotation but dump a lot of rain with high winds. One of the worst hurricane or typhoon to hit here was this one back in 1938 when I was not even born: 1938 New England hurricane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
One I do remember is: Hurricane Bob - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and 
Hurricane Ernesto (2006) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
was a tropical storm but was pretty rough here as was hurricane Gloria and Donna: Hurricane Gloria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
If you look at the tracks of all these previous storms and if hurricane Irene is even close to their path then we are in for a blow up and down the eastern seaboard.

In NYC I'm still contemplating why my couch moved and other things in the room did not, between 1-2pm today. My first earthquake! Only 5.8-9 but hey, the floor pulsated a little bit on the 2nd floor.

I'm still looking at Irene like the rest of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

CalebD said:


> I think it is going to continue to drift more to the east and transit safely out to open water. Safely, except for any boats out on the ocean.
> This Irene thing could still be a threat to Bermuda if it swings way to the east.
> Even if it passes my way there is still a chance that it will become 'extra tropical' and lose it's center of rotation but dump a lot of rain with high winds. One of the worst hurricane or typhoon to hit here was this one back in 1938 when I was not even born: 1938 New England hurricane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> One I do remember is: Hurricane Bob - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Gut feel or do you have some data? My gut and the track from the NHC says I think we are overdue and we are going to get clobbered in NY/CT area. Not looking forward to this storm.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Drifting east doesn't mean out in the ocean! Eastport, Maine, is east of San Juan! Tie 'er down Boy-o!

Down


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

4 to 5 day hurricane tracking models are only accurate to within 250 miles. That's a huge margin of error. If you look on NOAA, there are as many tracks running a Cat 1 into New England as there are running out to sea. Almost certain that Sun and Mon will be lousy nor'easters at a min.


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

Now a cat 3 and expected to hit cat 4 in the next 12 hours. This is going to really hit the Bahamas hard. Carolina, get ready.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw somewhere a 10 foot storm surge for the Bahamas. Seems to me there's a lot there that will be underwater. My thoughts and prayers go out to them.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

billyruffn said:


> Can you haul the boat? Are you insured? What's the wind pattern likely to be? Same as Hugo or different? Lots of relevant questions. I'd suggest you find someone who's been through it before to advise you -- a harbor master, fisherman, commercial operator of some sort.....what are they doing? Ask them about your plan.
> 
> I'm on a mooring in Provincetown, MA and because I'm going to a wedding in Chicago over the weekend and may not be back until the storm hits, here's what I did today:
> 
> ...


The latest track that I have seen shows that Irene will travel just offshore until the eye passes over Hyannis, MA. At that time she will still be a cat 2 hurricane. The track shows that P-town will experience 70-100kt winds.

I think that if I were you, I would plan to miss the wedding...

My boat is on a slip in a narrow shallow cove, where the entrance opens south onto Narragansett Bay, RI. The wood pilings for the dock are at least 10' above MHWL. I am hopeful that I need not worry about storm surge. There are 4 docks south of me, and another marina south of them.

Normally, I put her bow in, which means that the bow is pointed north. One thought is that I should back her in so that the bow points south, into the bay. I also plan to put as many fenders / cushions as I can between me and the dock. I have about 80 feet of 1¼" line that I plan to secure to one of the pilings, and to 2 of the cleats, or a winch, on the boat.

In addition to points 1, 2, 3, 6, 7 & 8 above, I hope that is enuf...


----------



## Nudibranch (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sitting in Manteo, NC about to move to a wider slip. Lost my boat in Katrina, what's the chances of losing the replacement in this one? (high!) They will announce mandatory evacuations for tourists tonight and maybe for residents tomorrow. Now if we can just get Irene to cooperate and head east, we'll be good. Started stripping the boat last night of all canvas, looks like I'm the only one in the marina doing it. They may be waiting until the last minute, but this isn't my first rodeo. I'm more worried about some else's boat getting loose and hitting me than mine breaking loose.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I am already in the queue to haul. This doesn't look good for Narragansett Bay.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Nudibranch said:


> I'm sitting in Manteo, NC about to move to a wider slip. Lost my boat in Katrina, what's the chances of losing the replacement in this one? (high!) They will announce mandatory evacuations for tourists tonight and maybe for residents tomorrow. Now if we can just get Irene to cooperate and head east, we'll be good. Started stripping the boat last night of all canvas, looks like I'm the only one in the marina doing it. They may be waiting until the last minute, but this isn't my first rodeo. I'm more worried about some else's boat getting loose and hitting me than mine breaking loose.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Yikes, not the place I'd want to be...

Just curious, might it be possible for you to get out of there? (Not knowing your situation, of course, whether you have a home there, or whatever)... But, on the chance they do order an evacuation, why not vacate the area with your boat?

You have lots of good hidey holes not too far away, head as far west as you can in the Albemarle, or perhaps into the Dismal Canal, or even Coinjock?

Good luck to you...


----------



## 2d Wind (Jun 30, 2011)

There appears to be a lot of opposing views on whether it's better to haul out or find most protected spot in the water. We're planning on moving our Bene 331 up from the Shrewsbury (near Sandy Hook) to the Haverstraw Marina (on the Hudson). Don't feel like we have enough experience to feel confident anchoring somewhere. Anyone have any advice on if that's far enough north/inland that we'll be relatively ok with the right precautions (extra lines/chafe protectors, etc.)? Many thanks.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

2d Wind said:


> There appears to be a lot of opposing views on whether it's better to haul out or find most protected spot in the water. We're planning on moving our Bene 331 up from the Shrewsbury (near Sandy Hook) to the Haverstraw Marina (on the Hudson). Don't feel like we have enough experience to feel confident anchoring somewhere. Anyone have any advice on if that's far enough north/inland that we'll be relatively ok with the right precautions (extra lines/chafe protectors, etc.)? Many thanks.


That's a pretty big move..that should work if you have the time..
I imagine you'd want to make the move by tomorrow, friday..saturday latest.....if nothing happens...you've had a nice trip...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Dock Lines*



Sublime said:


> Talk about the **** hitting the fan. Keep your boat in the water and it could face Irene. Haul her out and set her on land and the freaking ground is moving.  I feel for ya!


I got to give credit to our marina, within 10 minutes after the 5.8 quake yesterday they had sent an email letting us know all is well.

About dock lines in a storm...

An old salt and owner of a beautiful PS 27 (?) helped me set up the lines on our boat when Isabel came through here several years ago. I cant recall what he called the set up, but what we did was to set up a series of lines for the bow and stern, 3 in total each.

Starting with the regular dock line, then one step smaller in diameter, one larger. The smaller was slightly more taught then the medium, the larger was slightly more slack than the medium/regular line. I had to get creative with how to tie them off since all three lines would not fit around one cleat.

In theory the smaller line would take the initial load, then the medium, and the larger was the last line of defense. We doubled the spring lines using the same theory.

I'm not sure I explained that well but it worked great I must say. With the newer rope I dont know that this idea is worth it anymore, but couldnt hurt? Both our boats sustained no damage, couldn't say that for many others in the marina.

Ironically (?), at home, Isabel dropped three large oak trees on our house, five in total, which one of them sliced the chimney off and it landed on both our cars, pancaking one and collapsing our carport...not scratch on the boat 

This will be the first time I ever rode out a storm on the hard, not so sure if I am liking that option, not that I have a choice.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

2d Wind said:


> Anyone have any advice on if that's far enough north/inland that we'll be relatively ok with the right precautions (extra lines/chafe protectors, etc.)? Many thanks.


There are disparate views about the track of the storm (how far east) amongst the professionals. I wouldn't presume to tell you if where you're going is far enough but I suppose the farther you go from the eye, the better.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

eherlihy said:


> The track shows that P-town will experience 70-100kt winds.
> 
> I think that if I were you, I would plan to miss the wedding...


Wedding's going to have to go forward without me. Big dilemma today -- do I run for my winter storage yard in Narragansett Bay to be hauled or to I stay put, hunker down and build redundancy in the mooring? Maine was quickly crossed off the list as Irene is headed there after it strikes here.

Moving south to the RI yard has it's + & -'s: Obviously, it's better to be ashore than floating, but I have no crew available so I'd have to do the 80 plus miles (15-18 hrs) solo beating into 20 +/- knots with the seas building in the last 20 nm to 6 + feet. And then the exhausted skipper and boat arrive at a yard that indicated they are 'very busy', but would 'fit me in', but also said, "Give us a call when you get closer". (Does that mean, we'll give you a definite answer when you show up?) I'm sure they would fit us in, but moving to Narragansett Bay is moving closer to the forecasted center of the storm. I'm not sure that's smart. The yard manager said they were packing the boats together .....dominos anyone?

So, I've decided to stay put and double up the mooring while extending the preparations made a few days ago. Here's what's on the list for tomorrow:

On the boat:
1. Main will come off and come ashore
2. Boom and spin pole will be lashed to the deck
3. Hard dodger extension (fabic) will come off
4. All seacocks to be closed (including engine)
5. Dorade scoops come off and vent holes plugged
6. Anchor moved from being lashed on the deck to the cockpit where it will be rigged with a secondary rode in the event one might be needed quickly
7. Anchor light on (so I can see what's happening from shore??).

Mooring:

1. Third penant will be attached to the ball (1" three-strand nylon)
2. I'm diving on the mooring to check chain wear and all shackles/swivels etc.
3. A second (brand new) 1/2" chain will be attached from the bottom chain to the ball
4. The boat's chain anchor rode will be attached to the bottom chain (independent of the mooring top chain).
5. Additional layers of chafe gear will be lashed to the penants

(Note: Bollard is welded to the deck and the rodes are lashed so they won't come off the bow rollers. Mooring is two 100# danforths strung between 80 ft of 1" dia bottom chain bridle. Anchors are well dug in (diver in the spring said they were "invisible"). 40 ft 1/2" dia top chain runs from the center of the bottom bridle to the ball. Penants are all 1" and 20+ ft long. Water depth is 15-27 ft.)

All the extra chain etc may create a big snarl, but I doubt it will all fail and I'd rather deal with a chain snarl than a boat on the beach. All the penants are slightly different lengths, so they'll be stressed one at a time and should one fail, there's a second, then a third and finally the boat's chain rode.

OK, mates, what am I missing here? Prayer might help and I've assigned my wife that task (she's very good at it). 

PS The insurance is paid, but the deductable is huge!

-------

And if you think I have a problem..... I got an email from a former shipmate who arrived yesterday in Newport from the high Arctic on a 112 ft Italian registered sailboat that turned back from a NW Passage attempt. They came to Newport to be hauled for a repair. Apparently, they're not sure they can be hauled in the present circumstances and there are very few large boat moorings in Newport. The owner is in Milan and is screaming at the professional skipper to "do something" -- "go somehwere"!

Anyone have any suggestions for our foreign visitors? Mad dash to Bermuda?


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Bene505 said:


> I saw somewhere a 10 foot storm surge for the Bahamas. Seems to me there's a lot there that will be underwater. My thoughts and prayers go out to them.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Brad. PRAY FOR US TOO!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

billyruffn said:


> .....Anyone have any suggestions for our foreign visitors? Mad dash to Bermuda?


Fire up and head west down LI sound and as far up the Hudson as possible. With a full time crew, they should just keep going until it's over.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Fan Pier in Boston has some large boat moorings. Should be pretty well protected as well.


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

OK, I've been watching this post with interest. I'm on the Chesapeake bay and have decided to stay in the water. I'm more concerned with wind than surge. Anyplace I haul is only gonna give me 5' - 6' of height above MHW. 

My question is how to tie dock lines off to the pilings. The slip I'll be in has pilings with a decent height _except_ on the shore side. My fear is that the lines I have will hold the boat but the surge might put those pilings under water. What's a good knot to hold onto the pilings if the lines have an upward pull to them?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

billyruffn said:


> Wedding's going to have to go forward without me. Big dilemma today -- do I run for my winter storage yard in Narragansett Bay to be hauled or to I stay put, hunker down and build redundancy in the mooring? Maine was quickly crossed off the list as Irene is headed there after it strikes here.
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


Well, this is easy for me to say, of course...

If I were you, I'd head for Maine...

If I were on The Italian Job, I'm make a mad dash for NY Harbor, and get as far up the Hudson as possible...

Are there any possibilities for you over in the Boston area? Sure might be nice to put that much landmass between you and a possible landfall as forecast now... I think you're wise to stay north of the canal, however, I wouldn't be running towards Buzzards Bay/Rhode Island Sound at this point...

Certainly sounds like you'll be well prepared, however - best of luck to you...


----------



## lawcrazyrob (Feb 21, 2010)

Paceship 26 on a mooring in Winthrop, MA which is a very sheltered inlet part of Boston harbor. My strategy is to secure to the mooring with extra lines - to the mast as well - remove boom and mainsail, remove frontsail on furling, close dorade, remove dodger and lash anything left that's loose down tight. Any quibbles with this strategy? Any suggestions?
Rob


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I am going to have to leave my boat in the water when Irene passes through. Fortunately I am on a floating dock with a vacant slip next to me, and we are pretty far inland on the river (though with more westward fetch than I would like). I plan to move my boat over to take up both slips between the finger piers.

My Catalina 250 has one cleat on each side at the stern (the standard stock locations). Currently I have two loops over each cleat - one for spring line, and the other for stern line. I'd like to double up these lines, but can't fit four loops over each cleat. I have a movable midship cleat on the port genoa track, but I do not want to use it because I do not think it is secure enough.

Do any of you have any creative ideas on how to overcome the limited number of cleats at the stern?


----------



## 2d Wind (Jun 30, 2011)

Tempest said:


> That's a pretty big move..that should work if you have the time..
> I imagine you'd want to make the move by tomorrow, friday..saturday latest.....if nothing happens...you've had a nice trip...


Yes, plan is to move up on Friday, with an early start, we're hoping to make it in one day. We actually had planned the move for the Winter (we actually live up in No. Westchester) so just making it a little earlier and, hopefully, will keep the boat in the water there until the end of the season. (BTW, thanks for the suggestions in the PM - tried to respond in kind, but I apparently don't have enough posts to be allowed to PM).

Good luck to everyone, and keeping fingers crossed that we're all over preparing for a hurricane that misses us all.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*The Drill*

We are in Oriental, NC and closely watching (Goodnight) Irene. Unfortunately, I am on the west coast on business, so I am cutting my trip a day short and catching the redeye home tonight to give me some time to prep the boat. I went thru the drill last year with Ike (I think), stripped the sails -bimini-dodger and all lines, double anchored up our creek away from everything, and also tied off to two trees (180' off line on all four), charged the batteries and turned on the auto bilge pump (it really only comes down the main mast track into the boat). Naturally last year Ike totally missed us, hoping the same for Irene, but will run the drill again just in case. Also made reservations in Raleigh for the weekend, may as well have some fun out of it.

Ron


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

I haven't seen these mentioned;

Run a line through a fender, then under your boat to the bottom of the other side fender (opposite fenders, but not tight) to stop the fenders from riding up and being useless while the boat is banging both sides of the dock.

if your on a mooring, run lines from the stern or midship cleats (both sides) and tie it to the bow lines (forward on the mooring line, not on the bow cleat) to take some strain off the bow cleats and it stops the strain from ripping the bow cleats out. carabiners or shackles along a slotted toe rail help here. lifelines might be in the way.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Last year when Earl was predicted to possibly come ashore in NJ I took a vacation day and tied down my Etap 26, which currently has the keel removed, so it floats real easy. I've seen 6 inches of water under my boat in a Noreaster, so the hurricane really worried me.

My tie down was 4 large screw anchors sunk 3-1/2 feet deep with two 3" wide flat nylon slings over the boat. I felt kind of stupid when the hurricane never arrived. I felt a little better when the yard guy told the last time a hurricane went through they recovered boats from yards all around the marina.

Now here it what sucks, I took the straps off while working on the boat this summer. Somebody actually unscrewed and stole the anchors!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

RhythmDoctor said:


> Do any of you have any creative ideas on how to overcome the limited number of cleats at the stern?


Do you have a Slot ( for lack of a better term ) at the base of your cleat, that you can pass a line or two through...then create a loop (s) with a bowline that would sit on above your primary loops.....that you can attach additional lines to...?
caribiners might be useful ? 
Run a jackline fore and aft that could give you some intermediate tie off points with a non-slipping knot?

With no secondary cleat..it all comes down to that one strong point holding.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Good advice from a previous thread.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/36098-hurricane-preparation.html


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the link Donna. I'll read it after I finish getting sail and canvas down and am safely anchored for the duration.

The OP in your link does suggest using hose for chafe protection. That is not a good idea. It keeps heat inside the line as it works and can lead to line failure. I've had good luck with rags wrapped and served, taped, or zip-tied and of course leathers.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

While I think we still need another 18 to 24 hrs to know, the tracking is getting worse for us. A couple of days ago, only about half the models showed Irene tracking through New England. Now they all show it, albeit in different places from NYC to the Cape. Hoping no one sustains damage, I'm still disappointed that so many will never go back in this season.

Hopefully surviving the storm, we will go right back in and hopefully enjoy another two months on the water.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

SVAuspicious said:


> The OP in your link does suggest using hose for chafe protection. That is not a good idea. It keeps heat inside the line as it works and can lead to line failure.


Are you talking about garden hose? How about fire hose? I have some that I cut up and use for chafing.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

RhythmDoctor said:


> My Catalina 250 has one cleat on each side at the stern (the standard stock locations). Currently I have two loops over each cleat - one for spring line, and the other for stern line. I'd like to double up these lines, but can't fit four loops over each cleat. I have a movable midship cleat on the port genoa track, but I do not want to use it because I do not think it is secure enough.
> 
> Do any of you have any creative ideas on how to overcome the limited number of cleats at the stern?


Sorry, I'm not familiar with your boat, and it's a bit difficult to tell from your pic, but - couldn't you use your cockpit winches as attachment points for your spring lines, and save the cleats just for stern lines?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> Are you talking about garden hose? How about fire hose? I have some that I cut up and use for chafing.


Fire hose is okay if you strip the rubber liner out but that is a lot of work. Fire hose, intact, is great for edging docks and pilings.

Synthetic lines can generate a lot of heat from internal friction. The good news is that if you can get water in (like rain) the heat can be dissipated. I use terry rags.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a tough one. Latest track shows the eye of Irene practically passing right over my mooring (I'm in Port Washington, NY). I'm not willing to haul out, as the only option, even if I can get hauled, won't put me on concrete that I can tie the boat down to. So here are my options:

1. Stay on my mooring in Manhasset Bay. Boat is 34 feet long and 16,000 pounds. Mooring is a 400 lb mushroom set in mud. Double pennants (3/4 thick) to double bow cleats. I would add an extra pennant and possibly drop an anchor as well, or daisy chain to another mooring ball assuming the power boat next to me gets hauled out.

2. Run up the Hudson to the marina at Haverstraw. They say they have room. It looks protected, but I don't like being tied to a dock for this.

Thoughts?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Plumbean,

According to the current track, neither of those options sounds great. A mushroom is not a good storm anchor and could drag, even if your lines hold. I would not set an anchor with it, as you will almost definitely cross lines when the winds shift 180 degs as the storm passes. I would remove the anchor altogether, it will chafe your mooring lines. With the current track, I would not expect the north shore of LI to get huge surge, but nasty conditions for sure.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

Spoke to the harbormaster and he strongly suggested not riding it out in the harbor. With the current track, the wind will shift from E to W, and the fetch to the NW is significant enough that the whole bay will be a real mess.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Best of luck to all east coast captains....


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

Found a local marina that can haul me onto pavement. Coming out tomorrow morning and crossing my fingers there won't be any more earthquakes to boot.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm on Forked River on the mainland side of Barnegat Bay and as of right now the forecast has the eye of the storm riding right up the bay and barrier islands. 

I'm on the haul out schedule for tomorrow afternoon and will stip her bare and hope for the best. If this storm is anywhere near as bad as the predictions there will definitely be an element of luck involved.

Here's hoping everyone on SailNet comes through OK.

Jim


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

JimMcGee said:


> I'm on Forked River on the mainland side of Barnegat Bay and as of right now the forecast has the eye of the storm riding right up the bay and barrier islands.
> 
> I'm on the haul out schedule for tomorrow afternoon and will stip her bare and hope for the best. If this storm is anywhere near as bad as the predictions there will definitely be an element of luck involved.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm in Raritan Bay...will decide in AM whether to haul...everything will be stripped in either case.

Have a Dark and Stormy at the Captain's Inn for me!!!


----------



## Ryan Heaslip (Aug 25, 2011)

Best of luck to all East Coast captains. Even up here in Vermont on Lake Champlain we are getting ready for a big storm, nothing compared to our fellow sailors down South though.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

sailhog said:


> Best of luck to all east coast captains....


Hear! Hear!

I'm sure that all of us West Coast types will keep you folks in our prayers; and keep our fingers X'd for all of you.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

The latest track shows the eye passing 6 blocks south of my house! Hopefully that won't happen (still a few days away) but I'm happy to be hauling out in the morning, even if it is only a 5 minute drive from here. Best of luck to everyone. Watching NC in particular, as both my wife and I have business interests near the Outer Banks.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

We launched our catboat two days ago to get it onto our mooring in the Cathance River in Bowdoinham, ME. It has been sitting in the back yard surrounded by mature white pine and oaks, neither known for their ability to bend with the wind. That takes care of the southern Maine mooring. Today looks like a great day for a sail so we are headed out onto Merrymeeting Bay in an hour or so. I will remove the boom and gaff on our return and stow them below. Tomorrow, after the Blue Angels air show in Brunswick we head to Seal Harbor to put a second, storm, pennant on the big mooring that holds Tundra Down. We will remove sails and wrap up all lines early Sunday morning, haul the dinghy and watch the waves crash into the cliffs of Acadia National Park. Our big wind will be southerly on Monday and Seal Harbor is fairly well protected from that. Chafing gear on mooring lines and everything tied down tight. Fingers crossed, too. A strong northeaster would give us more concern than Irene if the track stays to the west.

Good luck to all you folks along the mid Atlantic coast. As a kid I spent a night on Hatteras, during a hurricane, in a tent! Yikes! The ferries had stopped before we realized what was happening. We had very little warning back in the 50's when storms were brewing. Things have sure improved. Mother Nature IS in charge! Tie her down Boy-O!

Down


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

downeast450 said:


> We launched our catboat two days ago to get it onto our mooring in the Cathance River in Bowdoinham, ME. It has been sitting in the back yard surrounded by mature white pine and oaks, neither known for their ability to bend with the wind. That takes care of the southern Maine mooring. Today looks like a great day for a sail so we are headed out onto Merrymeeting Bay in an hour or so. I will remove the boom and gaff on our return and stow them below. Tomorrow, after the Blue Angels air show in Brunswick we head to Seal Harbor to put a second, storm, pennant on the big mooring that holds Tundra Down. We will remove sails and wrap up all lines early Sunday morning, haul the dinghy and watch the waves crash into the cliffs of Acadia National Park. Our big wind will be southerly on Monday and Seal Harbor is fairly well protected from that. Chafing gear on mooring lines and everything tied down tight. Fingers crossed, too. A strong northeaster would give us more concern than Irene if the track stays to the west.
> 
> Good luck to all you folks along the mid Atlantic coast. As a kid I spent a night on Hatteras, during a hurricane, in a tent! Yikes! The ferries had stopped before we realized what was happening. We had very little warning back in the 50's when storms were brewing. Things have sure improved. Mother Nature IS in charge! Tie her down Boy-O!
> 
> Down


Down,

You can stop by Hamilton is SW Harbor and buy some extra chafe sleeve. I use both the black Cordura and the white polyester from Hamilton in a three layer sandwich, Cordura, white polyester, Cordura. I also use Chafe-Pro chafe guards though I have retired my six year old Chafe-Pro guards for this storm.

We're riding it out in NE Harbor up against the Asticou side protected by the mountain to the N, NE, E & SE.....

Seal is pretty exposed!! I'd opt for more than two pendants with each one slightly longer than the next one. Take your original pendants and loop the spliced eyes over it then run the three pendants through your chocks with lots of chafe protection. I have chewed through a pendant before and was darn glad I had a brand new one that had never seen any chafe or load because it was slightly longer than the previous one..

For those on moorings PLEASE take the time to read this:

*Mooring Preparations and Precautions (LINK)*


----------



## thomasward00 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks at though Irene has dropped to a Cat 2, it certainly isn't another Katrina. While all boats should be secured, this isn't the storm of the century.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Maine, 

Good advice. I have a large roll of white polyester that I purchased, at considerable expense, a few years ago and double it on all mooring lines I build. I do intend two, the second one is larger and longer than our standard one. Weaving them together at the cleats and tying them securely is a trick. I need to enlarge the bow cleats on TD. We use a bridle with two lines for each mooring line, one from each cleat joining at the trunk line that attaches to the mooring. If one side fails at the chock the other side is still there. That gives us 4 lines at the deck and the way the boat wanders at the mooring they exchange the load regularly.

SH is an exposed harbor compared to NEH especially to the east, but the strongest winds will be southerly so seas won't be part of the equation for the brunt of this storm.

Our mooring is inside, west of center, and enjoys some protection from the se. With the Cranberries to the east the fetch isn't open ocean and most nor' easters drive the big swells into the rocks before we deal with them. We considered moving to NEH and would have if "the other woman" as my wife refers to Irene, had been farther to the east. Good luck Maine. You are in a good spot for this blow.

Down


----------



## anthemj24 (Aug 24, 2011)

thomasward00 said:


> Looks at though Irene has dropped to a Cat 2, it certainly isn't another Katrina. While all boats should be secured, this isn't the storm of the century.


It is a mistake to think that way. Most of the damage from Katrina came from the surge which is more affected by the size and speed of the storm, not the peak windspeeds which is how they are categorized. A large slow moving Cat 2 can easily have a larger surge than a smaller fast moving Cat 3. Plus the potential for damage is much greater since the population density is much higher, and NYers don't have the sense to get out of the way. Long Beach, Far Rockaway, Oceanside, Coney Island, and Battery Park are likely to be completely submerged. A lot of the homes in those areas could simply wash away if the storm is what they are expecting, Long Beach is just a large sand bar and could be missing parts of the island at the end of it. If you are in a low lying area in the path of this storm, don't be stupid, get out of the way.


----------



## rossirossi (Dec 23, 2002)

Don't kid yourself. Being on the hard IS SAFER....and NO, you don't have to be 100' up, I was 10' above sea level for Isabel and absolutely no problem except a wet chain locker! There is a reason why many/most insurance carriers are paying for a substantial portion of your haul--it saves them money! (and you damage). I'd be very skeptical of someone advising you not to haul if you can.


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

Bob was a category 2 in 1991 and tore us up - so not much consolation in that. If anyone needs an assist with anything in New Bedford harbor, I'll be on boat tonight until Saturday morning. I would guess they'll close the barrier on Sunday. Good Luck.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me when people say, "Oh, it's ONLY a Category 2". The "No Name Storm" that hit the Florida west coast in the mid 90's, wasn't even a Tropical storm big enough to merit a name.....caused millions of dollars in damage. Comparing that storm to Irene is like comparing the Hart Co. High School varsity football team to the New York Giants.......i mean, hey, they both play football. (note: Hart Co High is in Munfordville, Kentucky..county population of about 4,000. Author is an Alumni...YaaHoo!)


----------



## whatugonnado (Sep 16, 2005)

*Can't get out of the water*

I can't get my Nonsuch 30 pulled for Irene. I'll have to let the boat ride it out at my mooring without me. Have taken everything off. Dodger, sail, anchor on pulpit. cowl vents, closed all seacocks, and I'm planning to add 20' of chain and 10' of 3/4" nylon rhode to my mooring with chafing gear as a backup to my pennant which is 20' of 1" braid. I've checked the wind forcast for direction and it looks like it will be from the east swinging north at the height of the storm then SW. My harbor is protected from the north as there isn't a lot of fetch between my mooring and he north shore. East of me I have an island that will cut the wind. The only bad part is the SW but it appears that the winds will be dimished to about 26knts when they shift. The insurance is paid up. I'll just have to sit back with a gin and tonic and let providence do the rest. Good luck everyone. My boat is in Greenwich Cove in Old Greenwich, CT


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Irene making landfall -- Is 80 miles far enough away?*

My Plan A is to stay in Montauk if Irene makes landfall near Manhattan. That looks to be the case. (Plan B is a mooring off Greak Neck, Plan C is haul-out at Glen Cove. Both of those places look to be under the eye soon.)

So is Montauk far enough away? I'm tucked up next to the shore so there's 200 yards of fetch to the south, 100 yard of fetch to the north. Those are the expected wind directions if Irene passes to the west of Montauk (To the north west is 2 miles of fetch.) Sand bottom and lots of anchors - Bahama mooring style, all off the bow.

Not much wind protection. The land has tiny hills and the island is only 1/2 mile thick at that point.

Any opinions? If Irene, holds course, the only way to improve things would be to head to CT and find a river and go up it. I know very little about CT except for a couple visits to Mystic Seaport.

So is 80 miles (on the east side) far enough away?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

Hauled out this morning. Our marina is just a few miles from Deltaville, Va. Was debating about it for a few days now. I was very fortunate that our marina was able to fit me in and they have a nice concrete hardstand for their yard. Also will give me a chance to replace my depth transducer which was giving me problems. 

Thought Process: Haul out on a concrete hardstand +500 yds from the water vs wondering if my dock lines are sliding up with the water levels or is the dock under water or if the boat next me, which did not do a darn thing to prepare for this storm has been smashing into our sailboat for the past 10 hrs... 
Not sure why I took so long to make this decision...


----------



## Kee (Oct 27, 2010)

GMC said:


> Bob was a category 2 in 1991 and tore us up - so not much consolation in that. If anyone needs an assist with anything in New Bedford harbor, I'll be on boat tonight until Saturday morning. I would guess they'll close the barrier on Sunday. Good Luck.


Last I've heard is that the barrier is closing at 7:15 on Satuday (says the MV ferry co.)


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

billyruffn said:


> And if you think I have a problem..... I got an email from a former shipmate who arrived yesterday in Newport from the high Arctic on a 112 ft Italian registered sailboat that turned back from a NW Passage attempt.


Billyruffn,
What went wrong with your friends NW Passage attempt? Also, in you profile picture, is that your boat going through the ice? How do you protect your prop. Friend did a NW passage on a sailboat in 2000 and he bent his prop when he hit a piece of ice. He had to dive to install a spare prop.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

Hauled out this morning and happy about it. One thing that seems to be happening around here (Western LIS) is that many marinas are refusing to haul sailboats. I was told yesterday "no problem" and they took all my info, then this morning they said no, but after some "discussion" they eventually relented. 

I know of another marina complex here that has refused all sailboats. I have to say, this took me by surprise. Do the marinas in more hurricane prone areas refuse sailboats? The most common advice given is to get hauled out, but if it isn't really an option, it doesn't do much good.


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

Never heard of that happening down here in south Florida. First come, first served. Just remember which yards are doing this and never give them ANY business after this is over and spread the word to other so they can follow suit.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Best of luck to all of you eastern sailers. You're in my thoughts and prayers. 

This morning's news didn't look good at all. Keeping a close eye on NY.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm at my wits end with this.

I called my marina in Barrington, RI where my boat is on a slip at 0830 yesterday (Thursday). I was told that I was #70 on the list, and that they would pull me ASAP. I went down to the marina, a 50 min drive, last night, and watched as work stopped at 1645. There were a lot of boats that I had never seen before on the hard. It seems that most of these had Newport as their hailing port... I asked in the office where I was in the queue, and they were somewhat evasive. "Ok, you're on page 8, we're currently on page 4. You should call back tomorrow morning and check."

While stripping the deck, and doubling the lines on my boat, in the chance that they don't get to it, I talked to a few of the locals, and they told me that one of the travel lifts had a flat, and that slowed them down. They also implied that the bigger boats are paying bigger bucks to get hauled - "after all, this _is _Rhode Island."

While leaving the guy at the gate tells me that they've hauled 30-40 boats today, and they will pull more tomorrow because all the lifts will be operational.

So I call at 0830 today, and ask if I will be pulled today. They can't say. "Where are you on the list?" I ask, "Page 4, you're on Page 8." "So, I am number 80?" "Something like that." Ok, can you have someone call me to tell me when you are getting near my boat, so that I can come and help pull the extra lines off?" "We don't know when we will get to you, why don't you call back around 1500?" "OK, I don't mean to be a pest, I am trying to make your job easier by helping to remove the extra lines."

So I call back at 1500, "Do you think that you'll get me today, or tomorrow, or at all? I would like to come down and help them out with removing the extra lines from my boat." "We really can't say. The guys are all out there working really hard." "Where are they on the list?" "We're somewhere around Page 4." WTF!!! "That's where you said you were yesterday!" "Well the guys are really working hard, and if a boat looks well secured they go on to the next one. They're really working hard pulling boats. Can you call back tomorrow?"

So, it seems that they ignore your boat if it looks secured, and pull it if it isn't... :hothead I think that I will go back tonight to remove the extra lines that I added...

Am I the only one to smell fish?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

take a case of beer, some rum, etc...give it to the yard guys, and suddenly your boat will be the next one in the lift!


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Jumbo Iced coffee's w/ todays heat would make them happy.

I had a customer yrs. back that brought Ice Cream cones to us on one of the hottest days, Iced coffees on other hot days. He never waited, ever.

$20's etc work well also


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

MacGyverRI said:


> Jumbo Iced coffee's w/ todays heat would make them happy.
> 
> I had a customer yrs. back that brought Ice Cream cones to us on one of the hottest days, Iced coffees on other hot days. He never waited, ever.
> 
> $20's etc work well also


Happy I do not sail in the NE.


----------



## bandaidmd (Jul 28, 2011)

Plumbean said:


> Hauled out this morning and happy about it. One thing that seems to be happening around here (Western LIS) is that many marinas are refusing to haul sailboats. I was told yesterday "no problem" and they took all my info, then this morning they said no, but after some "discussion" they eventually relented.
> 
> I know of another marina complex here that has refused all sailboats. I have to say, this took me by surprise. Do the marinas in more hurricane prone areas refuse sailboats? The most common advice given is to get hauled out, but if it isn't really an option, it doesn't do much good.


I wonder if its because they don't want the boat on shore without taking down the mast and they don't want to spend the xtra time pulling masts.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I got onto the hard today. It was horrendously hot and humid with no clouds to keep the sun from roasting us. Worked all day to drop sails and remove canvas. Must have sweat 10 gallons.

I feel terrible for my closest neighbors. I went on the hurricane list over the winter. They both went on this week. I doubt their number will come up before ops shut down. Worse, it is supposed to rain then thunderstorm tomorrow, which will slow them down. Not even Irene yet. When the hurricane does hit, if the surge exceeds 8 feet at high tide, the docks will float off the pilings.

God bless. These are good people that don't deserve it.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

MacGyverRI said:


> $20's etc work well also


Before we went sailing my wife took a "cruising course" given in Newport the first or second week in September (it was the week of the Newport Boat Show). Her week long course was interurpted by a hurricane. She was dropped in a dinghy at third beach, waded ashore and found her way to the car, which was parked on the waterfront in Newport near one of the boat yards. When she arrived at the car she said people were running around with wads of cash in their hands demanding that their boat be pulled next.

Newport in a hurricane -- money talks!

Today was a beautiful day in Provincetown at the end of Cape Cod. While I was diving on my mooring the NHC issued a hurricane warning for the area.

Glad to report the bottom gear was in good shape, but the top chain was worn badly. Luckly, I had 40 ft of 1/2" chain to press into service -- it had been sitting in my bilge for the last 8 years. Now I know why! You never know when you might need 40 ft of 1/2" chain. So, we doubled up the top chain, added another penant (the third) and connected the boat's chain rode to the new top chain to work around the swivel below the ball which was the only piece of gear without redundancy.

In poker this is what's called going "All In". We didn't run to Maine because the hurricane was headed there next. We didn't go to Rhode Island because....well my wad of $20s is not very thick this month. So we're all in here!

Time will tell how it all works out. I've done my part and now it's all up to Mother Nature.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

bandaidmd said:


> I wonder if its because they don't want the boat on shore without taking down the mast and they don't want to spend the xtra time pulling masts.


That is exactly the issue. Doesn't make it right, in my mind, and I will certainly remember it when I choose where to spend my money.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Narragansett Bay is a pretty big and Newport is only one town. Sure, there are marinas where the wad of $20s matters and we locals know who they are. Most, however, do not. The problem is that many owners do not prepare for storms until the last minute and some have no insurance. You simply need to get on a haul out list somewhere before the season starts. Not rocket science. 

I do think it is right to take care of the service guys on a regular basis. I have a particular empathy for those that are working their way through college.

I don't think bribing the marina is necessary at all. I do think they will take care of those that are their best customers. Those that don't always try to save $2 by buying everything at the discount store or fuel up at the neighboring marina whose prices are lower. Sure, I order from WM and Def all the time. However, I will consciously pay to have work done at the marina, which helps keep them in business and I wouldn't dream of fueling elsewhere. I will split up my commissioning, winterizing, etc work, so I do some and they do some.

I was in the car with my long retired Father last weekend and we needed gas in his car. We kept driving past station after station because the prices were 3, 4 and 5 cents more expensive per gallon then he knew he could find. I tried to point out that this was a 45 cent problem to fill his car, maybe $20 per year. Geeesh.

Poor Dad would probably be the last one hauled at the marina, if he still had a boat.......


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

p.s. While Newport itself has many marinas, few of them can haul a boat at all, as they have no yard. Some marinas in the Bay, typically those right on the Bay, have mandatory evacuation during named storms, so you have to go somewhere. That also puts the pressure on.


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

Southern New England and Long Island Surge forecast from the National Hurricane Center. This map was updated by NOAA at 5 am Sat.

30+ percent chance of a surge greater than 3 feet at the head of Narragansett and Buzzards Bays. Somewhat higher in Long Island sound with higher risk at the CT River and Groton.

go here for more details & updates: Hurricane IRENE Storm Surge Probabilities

Probabilities of > 4 ft surge in Narragansett and Buzzards bay are below 20% [1 in 5].


Irene surge map Sat 5am update by chuckanastasia, on Flickr


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

My yard didn't haul sailboats either. I stripped all sails, covers, lines, anchor, gear, even blocks from the deck. Triple pendants, increasing in strength and slack, the last one is 3/8" chain, with a rope snubber. Double chafing gear, lashing over the rollers. Got up at 6 just to check. Good luck everyone!


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Our yard was not hauling big sailboats at all. Said they were safer in the water. Our little marina where we keep the boat is a very protected hurricane hole, open only the WNW, but I am worried about both wind and the storm surge. The forecast surge has gotten a little higher, but still manageable. Keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

Y'all keep an eye on the storm track. Remember that the east side of the storm is the hardest hit side. If you're to the west, you just dodged a bullet. Most of all, stay where you feel safest. A Red Cross shelter may not be the most comfortable but it IS safe.


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

As Irene edges north, surge probabilities have increased in Narragansett & Buzzards Bays and Long Island sound since this morning.

Check here for more details and updates: 
Hurricane IRENE Storm Surge Probabilities


Irene surge map Sat 11am update by chuckanastasia, on Flickr


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I suspect that some yards have dropped some insurance coverage because things are tight. So if they haul sailboats in the summer season, and the wind knocks them over and folks start suing...they may not have the coverage they used to have.

Or, they may simply not want to bother. Exercising their option to say "get out" might seem like the simplest way to avoid storm issues, and if they piss off the customers...well, they'll still be full in the winter. (sigh)


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Update from my friend on the 112 ft. Italian yacht:

They departed Newport Friday for sea. 

While that is usually not a good idea their options were limited: couldn't stay in Newport as there is limited anchorage and no big boat moorings, Maine was in the possible path, as was (is) NY and the Hudson. 

Heading to sea to ride out a storm is not something you want to do in a small boat, but with a boat this size they can probably power-sail something near 250-300 miles in 24 hrs. At that speed and with the current forecasts of track / intensity they should be clear of the worst of the wind field within 36 - 48 hrs from their departure. My guess is that if they went ESE as at 12-15 kts, they'll probably experience not much more than a strong gale. 

The skipper is a professional. The boat was prep-ed for the Northwest Passage and turned back due to gear failure (thrusters) and ice. My guess is they'll be fine. I wish them well.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, all that's left for me is to wait - and make sure my basement does not flood if we lose power. NOAA's current storm surge prediction is well within the piling height. Almost nobody in any of our local marinas hauled out, including trailer boats! Hopefully we're far enough inland that we won't bear the full brunt of the winds - though Irene seems to be tracking much more to the west than previously predicted. And there are way too many bimini tops that are still up!

I put a few pics on Facebook:


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

The people that left canvas up will find out thr hard way. You were one of the few that thought things out ahead of time and acted accordingly. All you can do now is wait and hope that none of the others get loose from their docks. I wish you luck.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

MacGyverRI said:


> Jumbo Iced coffee's w/ todays heat would make them happy.
> 
> I had a customer yrs. back that brought Ice Cream cones to us on one of the hottest days, Iced coffees on other hot days. He never waited, ever.
> 
> $20's etc work well also


I had an enlightening conversation with my dock neighbors today. The deal is this: the yard gets X dollars per foot of the boat hauled. The amount of work that goes into hauling an 80 foot boat is not much more than the amount of work in hauling a 40 foot boat. Same work / double the dollars for the yard. Guess who gets pulled first?

My issue is that the yard was not up front about this. I was told that the order of hauling was based on the order of the boats on the list. Had they not led me on, I would have arranged to have her hauled elsewhere. I think that if she survives, I'll be _keeping _her elsewhere.

I'm posting this so that others can learn from my mistakes...


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

landmineop said:


> The people that left canvas up will find out thr hard way. . .


The power boat on the hard next to me intentionally left up his full cockpit enclosure, even though the yard asked him not to. Current track shows us taking a direct hit. I encountered him today and suggested he take it down and he was hearing none of it. His view was that he would rather replace the canvas than his electronics and the boat is so big and heavy there is no way the canvas would move it (he may be right on this last point -- I certainly hope so).

I opined that the canvas was unlikely to survive (with which he agreed!) and that I assumed his electronics were IPX7 rated. Didn't matter to him. I'll be pissed if the canvas shreds just enough to flail zippers and snaps against my baby.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> .......The deal is this: the yard gets X dollars per foot of the boat hauled. The amount of work that goes into hauling an 80 foot boat is not much more than the amount of work in hauling a 40 foot boat. Same work / double the dollars for the yard. Guess who gets pulled first?......


I find this sadly ironic. No one has any sympathy for the larger boat paying more when it isn't a hurricane and the workload isn't proportionate to the length of the boat.

I'm sorry this issue caused you trouble, it isn't fair all around.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

eherlihy - barring the imminent sinking of a boat, it's hard to imagine any yard not going by the order of request. Not if they intend to stay in business.

I'm not doubting what you say, I just find it a rather stupid way to do business. Best of luck to you. (I will add that here in New Bern, we, the boats at least, came through in good shape. So hopefully will the folks up your way.)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to hear you weathered the storm PBeezer


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hope ya'll come through it as well as we did here. (It's worth saying again)


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

John good to hear all is well


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> eherlihy - barring the imminent sinking of a boat, it's hard to imagine any yard not going by the order of request. Not if they intend to stay in business.
> 
> I'm not doubting what you say, I just find it a rather stupid way to do business. Best of luck to you. (I will add that here in New Bern, we, the boats at least, came through in good shape. So hopefully will the folks up your way.)


PB - Glad to hear that you and yours are OK.

Regarding the situation at the yard; this yard belongs to a chain of yacht yards in the northeast... They do not seem to be hurting for business. I am new to this marina, and to boat ownership, this year. I don't know what is viewed as acceptable by other members of the community.

No one in an official capacity at the yard has said that priority is based on length, or money. However,as someone on the dock told me, and I posted earlier, this _*is*_ Rhode Island... (Not wanting to offend my neighbors, but fairness is NOT what the state is known for.) Many people on the docks believe that this is the unwritten policy, and my observations seem to support it.

BTW - The yard DID tell me to prepare my boat as if she were not to be hauled. I secured my boat as best as I could, and then told the yard at 10:am yesterday to take my boat off the list. I could see no sense in giving them the option to charge me for a haul _after _the storm, and say that I told them to haul her, but not when.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just in from Tundra Down sitting on its mooring. As I was rowing back to the dock the hm pulled up to tell me they were removing the bridges to the dinghy docks in 30 minutes. Timing is everything. I added my hd storm mooring gear and removed the jenny that was hanging in its bag on the bow. I tightened everything and wrapped things securely, I think! A couple of squalls hit while I was working on deck. The rain was like little warm bullets. It wasn't really unpleasant. Gentle swells rolled in from the mouth of Seal Harbor. The wind was coming over Day Mountain to the ne. No waves only swells. The mooring lines were comfortable. We will see what this evening brings. Only 7 sailboats left in SH. Everyone else headed for Northeast Harbor. About the same number of lobster boats and skiffs. The yacht club has all its floats on moorings. Their (our) biggest one, a double with sailboat cradles is on a mooring due east of me about 100 yards away. Friday we secured our Marshal Catboat on its mooring in southern Maine. All the canoes are safe, too. Boats! I love em! Fingers crossed!

Down


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

downeast450 said:


> Just in from Tundra Down sitting on its mooring. As I was rowing back to the dock the hm pulled up to tell me they were removing the bridges to the dinghy docks in 30 minutes. Timing is everything. I added my hd storm mooring gear and removed the jenny that was hanging in its bag on the bow. I tightened everything and wrapped things securely, I think! A couple of squalls hit while I was working on deck. The rain was like little warm bullets. It wasn't really unpleasant. Gentle swells rolled in from the mouth of Seal Harbor. The wind was coming over Day Mountain to the ne. No waves only swells. The mooring lines were comfortable. We will see what this evening brings. Only 7 sailboats left in SH. Everyone else headed for Northeast Harbor. About the same number of lobster boats and skiffs. The yacht club has all its floats on moorings. Their (our) biggest one, a double with sailboat cradles is on a mooring due east of me about 100 yards away. Friday we secured our Marshal Catboat on its mooring in southern Maine. All the canoes are safe, too. Boats! I love em! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Down


Down,

Saw your boat yesterday and she looked good. Radar pole looks fine BTW! We're riding it out on-board, and we're just around the corner, in Northeast Harbor. Peak wind gust we've recorded thus far is 23.9, smooth as glass in here right now.... Hearing some now that may break 25 knots but I don't expect much more than 40 knots steady..


----------



## graysoc (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the Leeward Marina in Newport News? My boat is there, but I'm not. The phones are going straight to voicemail, and I'm sure they are busy.

Thanks for the info!

Grayson


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

graysoc said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Leeward Marina in Newport News? My boat is there, but I'm not. The phones are going straight to voicemail, and I'm sure they are busy.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Grayson


I cant comment on your marina specifically, but here in Little Creek area all looked ok. Our boat did just fine at Little Creek. I saw some minor canvas damage to some. Overall I would say we faired well. Since you're right up the river I would say you have a good chance of being ok


----------



## brncman (Apr 8, 2011)

*River Dunes Marina NC?*

Does anyone here have a report from River Dunes near Oriental NC? From the local web site (towndock.net) it looks like Oriental got hit pretty badly, but there is no news on River Dunes and the RD web site has nothing posted since Irene was approaching, except that they had taken in 56 boats moved over from the marinas in Oriental.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Just got back from my yacht club here in Glen Cove, NY and my boat is fine. Irene made landfall about 15 miles west of here, but was barely a Cat 1 by then. Winds we saw in the harbor were barely above 40 knts and the direction was east then south as the storm progressed which is good for us for protection as we are exposed to the northwest. One boat in our fleet did break loose and is now on the sand near the breakwater, but that's it. Water at high tide this morning made it up to the club's deck, but nothing made it inside. All in all, much better than I was expecting.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that the Hempstead Harbor Club survived and the club house is still dry. It sounds like the water did get pretty high though. I'll bet that SCYC's basement got a bit wet and that the Brewer's in Mosquito Creek was pretty tenuous at the height of the surge. 
Our boat also survived the surge up at Nyack. 
Threats were made but a bullet was dodged.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

Happily came through just fine in Manhasset Bay. The guys at the marina said it came very close to overtopping the bulkhead and flooding the parking lot. Even though the eye (or what was left of it) was only supposed to be 6 or 8 miles away, it seemed to me as though we didn't get anything above gusts in the 50s. Fortunately, the full canvas enclosure on the power boat next to me survived just fine.


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad you came thru ok.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Seal Harbor is windy tonight. Tundra down is the quietest boat out there. Mr. Perry's hull behaves well in a sea. I hope my gear does the same. There is a 36' Cape Dory with a roller head sail coming undone. The noise from its flapping is audible all around the harbor. It is moored about 50 yards upwind of me and is sailing a little doing much more veering and pitching than anything else out there. The sail's triangle exposed was about 5' at the leading edge and flapping hard like a flag. It was almost dark when we left and I couldn't see any lines whipping with its motion. There is no easy way to get to a dinghy with the dock bridges dropped. I didn't try. I don't know how you could secure the loose clew since it is half way up the sail.

Fingers still crossed.

Down


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

A friend of mine sent this link to a sailboat rescue in Winthrop;


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Thankfully, we here in Charleston suffered no damaging conditions! I feel bad for our neighbors to the north! If you were in NC or north, check in and let us know how you're doing, conditions, and how your vessel fared.

God bless!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Other than a tattered looking clew on one boat, the Seal Harbor, ME boats look quiet and a bit lonely since most of their brethren went elsewhere for the blow. It looks like a beautiful day!

Down


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Maine,

Saw you sitting there in NEH peacefully yesterday. It looks like your choice of places to sit this one out was right!

Down


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

downeast450 said:


> Seal Harbor is windy tonight. Tundra down is the quietest boat out there. Mr. Perry's hull behaves well in a sea. I hope my gear does the same. There is a 36' Cape Dory with a roller head sail coming undone. The noise from its flapping is audible all around the harbor. It is moored about 50 yards upwind of me and is sailing a little doing much more veering and pitching than anything else out there. The sail's triangle exposed was about 5' at the leading edge and flapping hard like a flag. It was almost dark when we left and I couldn't see any lines whipping with its motion. There is no easy way to get to a dinghy with the dock bridges dropped. I didn't try. I don't know how you could secure the loose clew since it is half way up the sail.
> 
> Fingers still crossed.
> 
> Down


With the all the warning we had on this one, I am puzzled by owners that didn't strip off their headsails. Not only are they risking an expensive piece of gear, they are endangering their neighbors.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

We hauled out and stripped everything off the outside of the boat. Irene made landfall 18 miles south of us. Other than a little water in one of the dorades that was nice enough to drip directly into the galley sink we came through fine.

Only minor damage to our marina (up Forked River) and torn canvas on some of the power boats.

I'll try and get down Tuesday afternoon to re-launch and put everything back on. 

We dodged a bullet with both the house and the boat. I'm just amazed at some of the flood damage around us and up into New England.

Jim


----------



## landmineop (Sep 2, 2010)

It happens in every 'cane. People refuse to evacuate, go swimming,ride out 'canes on board, go out to watch the storm, get on board and try to move their boats to a better spot when it's way too late etc. This always happens. People always think, "I'm going to be smart, it's the others that are being foolish". It never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

Heart of Gold rode out the storm on her mooring in the Barrington River which is well protected. Most of the boats in the Barrington River were well prepared with sails and canvas removed. I didn't see any boats damaged in the River. We were lucky and dodged a bullet.

Here is the wind history from nearby Conimicuit light in upper Narragansett Bay. 50 Knots sustained for almost 4 hours with gusts to 70+ knots.


hurricane Irene wind data Conimicut Light Narragansett Bay Aug 27-28 2011 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr

Still have no power at home. Many downed trees and wires around the neighborhood. We are it will be expecting several days before power is restored throughout RI.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Fostering A Home | Slideshow (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)

Above, a man with a plan. Note their are 13 slides to scan through.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> Fostering A Home | Slideshow (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)
> 
> Above, a man with a plan. Note their are 13 slides to scan through.


Uhh, "a Man with a Plan" - NOT!

The key to sailing a boat without an engine, is thinking ahead... WAY ahead...

To be scrambling around Annapolis at the last minute as a hurricane is bearing down upon you, that's not the sort of guy who should be going engineless... Dude needs to have his head examined, if he really intended to ride out the passage of a hurricane in one of the outer slips at Horn Point Marina...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Plan A worked*



Bene505 said:


> My Plan A is to stay in Montauk if Irene makes landfall near Manhattan. That looks to be the case. (Plan B is a mooring off Greak Neck, Plan C is haul-out at Glen Cove. Both of those places look to be under the eye soon.) ...


We went with option A, to stay away from the projected path. Boat is fine. Our house 100 miles to the west is in a town with trees down all over and we have to duck under police tape to get to our house. There's a wire down in front of our neighbor's house.

A friend and I spent hours prepping the boat on Saturday. Here's a shot of the boat with all canvas down below. (Yes, I left the life raft in place. The canvas is on so tight, it will rip if I take it off.)










The boat was already up in the south corner of the lake, with little fetch to the SE, S and SW. We put 6 anchors off the bow rollers, like a Bahama mooring. Water is 10 feet deep, with the roller 5 feet off the water.

145' 1/2" chain, 44 pound CQR (to SW), snubbered pretty short with 7/8 line
150' 3/4" line, Danforth 90 H (to SE)
150' 5/8"? line, 2 x 100 pound Chinese, Danforth-copies (in tandem) (to South)
150' 7/8" line, 44 pound Bruce (to East)
300' 1/2" line, 30 pound Bruce (to NW, normal direction of fetch)

The 90H and Chain-CQR were already set as the only anchors, so I wasn't worried about having such a small anchor "up fetch". If it dragged, she'd be on the usual anchors.

Here's a shot of the anchors, Note the chafing gear around the lines and the angles off the bow.



















And here's the final measure, to keep the lines inside the roller frame. This is the Anti-Anchorline-Jumping-Off-The-Roller-As-Depicted-In-Mainsail's-Videos technique. With such little fetch, this was probably overkill, but the hurricane could have swerved over us, right?



















Lastly, here's a shot of the prep team. David (on the left) sailed his Catalina 38 to the USVI and back, a couple years ago. He's been chartering it all summer, see sailing montauk. David was a great help, with his ton of experience and eloquent words of wisdom. His boat got hit by lightning (150 feet from ours) only a week ago. She's totaled, at least he has insurance. If anyone knows of an inspected sailing vessel for a good price, let me know.










Note what sure else we could have done. If anyone has some suggestions, let me know.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

That your boat survived speaks to the care you took to prepare for TS Irene. We survived on the Hudson as well.
My advice? More beer.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

CalebD said:


> That your boat survived speaks to the care you took to prepare for TS Irene. We survived on the Hudson as well.
> My advice? More beer.


Thanks Caleb,

You were in my thoughts as the Hudson River expert, in case I needed to bug out to there. Glad it worked out, you were a lot closer to the eye than we were.

(Maybe you could help me pilot Hells Gate this winter. Beer afterward.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Nicely done Brad. Few problems here in Hempstead Harbor, even the boats on moorings that didn't even take the trouble to remove their sails and canvas. Actually the winds on the backside of the storm were worse than the storm landfall. Forty plus knots out of the NW (worst direction for us) from about 3PM Sunday until dark.


----------



## 2d Wind (Jun 30, 2011)

Very excited to report that 2d Wind appears to have come through without a scratch (except for a bit of wood finish that came off with the tape I had put on a few cabinets). We moved up to Haverstraw on the Hudson from Sea Bright, NJ, where thankfully I think the storm was much weakened by the time it came through. We did take off the head sail and the dodger (frame and all), which might have ended up being more prep than was needed, but I'm still really glad we did it.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

We were a little West of Bene505, in East Hampton, at our non floating dock in our pretty protected inlet. I stripped all sails and bimini, took off most everything else removable that created windage. We normally use mooring whips, which we kept in place, but supplemented with extra lines off the bow at about a 35 degree angle to keep the bow off, and an anchor off the stern to help ease the strain on the stern whip. We doubled all lines and things went very well. I don't know the peak wind speeds, but the winds were pretty strong, knocked down some trees, and lasted a long time, but fortunately all was well with our boat.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Lesson learned*

Glad to hear so many Sailnetters came through the storm so well.

Yesterday I went out to the boat and she was exactly where and how I left her. Aside from a coating of salt and a few bits of seaweed here and there, it was difficult to find any evidence that she'd been through 45-50 kt sustained winds for 6+ hours and higher gusts. Seas in the harbor were running 4-5 ft at times.

The mooring set up I used was three pendants to the ball: two 1" x 20 ft made up by Yale Cordage, and one 1" three strand nylon I made up a number of years ago. Each of these was set with about 12-18" of slack differnetial between them. As the "fail safe" device I shackled the boat's 1/2" anchor rode to the mooring top chain below the ball and swivel. I left the chain with about 5-6 ft of slack relative to the slackest of the pendants. I lashed them all to the bow rollers in much the same way shown in Bene505 pictures above.
All pendants had good chafeing gear.

The anchor rode with 5+ ft of slack was wrapped around the bollard and then wrapped completely around a cleat on the deck such that the chain was pretty well jammed and couldn't put any pressure on the windlass.

The only thing that was different when I stepped aboard the boat yesterday was that the chain was really jammed into the cleat. It took some doing to release it. That tells me that at some point the chain took a heavy load -- so much so that it chipped the paint below the cleat in several places. That means that the rodes (all 20-23 ft) stretched at least 5 ft and possibly more-- without breaking.

I reviewed all this with a salty old commercial fisherman who happened by and he had two suggestions on improvements for "next time":

1. He said I might consider shackleing the chain rode to the bottom chain rather than to the ball so that if the top chain parted I'd have the reduncancy I was looking for. Or as an alternative to that dropping an anchor a few feet away from the boat.

2. I should have used short snubbers on the chain rode even though it was the last line of defense and had a lot of slack in it. He suggested making up two snubbers of slightly different lengths and diameters, with the smaller diameter the longer of the two. That way the smaller of the two stretches first and farthest, but the larger takes a load as soon as the smaller of the snubbers has stretched 10-15% of its length. He recommended two snubbers for redundancy.

Both of these suggestions are on my to do list for the next storm, but first on the list for next time is getting the hell out of the water!

Three sailboats came up on the beach in Provincetown. None damaged seriously and all due to pendant chafe. All still had sails bent on, one with it's jib still on the furler partially shredded. Obvious lessons here are better chafe gear and removal of all canvas.

One more thing: I rigged an anchor with nylon rode and chain and laid it all out in the cockpit in case the boat went on the beach and an anchor was needed by anyone who might come to her rescue.

As it happened one of the three beached boats mentioned above was saved from going hard on the beach because we were able to find an anchor in the forward locker. Working in thigh deep water / surf at dead low tide, it took some doing to get it untangled and deployed, but we finally did get it set. That said it was a pretty light rode/anchor for a boat in a storm -- looked more like a lunch hook. As the tide rose and the boat started floating again the anchor held. On the first high tide after the storm the boat was towed to it's mooring without difficulty.

I would recommend to anyone who leaves a boat on a storm mooring to help out those who might help you by getting a good storm anchor and having it ready for rescuers to deploy quickly.


----------

